# Latest purchase - Kity 419 TS



## knappers (26 Sep 2010)

Just picked up this from Ebay...







I intend to mount it into a cabinet with a table extension along with my router a'la LarryS.

It came with 4 blades and also came with this little fella thrown in...










I may look at some way of building the incra into the top too - possibly with the mounting board sitting on the left of the saw blade (but removeable), and the router plate off to the right.

If anybody can point me to a user manual or more info on the ncra, that would be great.
Oh, and also the best place for me to get the bits to make up a hose kit for the saw, as they are missing. Kity want £90 for them....

Si.


----------



## paisawood (26 Sep 2010)

Incra is an excellent bit of kit. Manual can be found at http://www.incra.com/manuals/ultra.pdf

Regards

David


----------



## MickCheese (27 Sep 2010)

I have the Kity saw, it's fantastic for a small workshop.

As for the hose, mine was already done by Rob (Wodbloke) whom I bought it from but if you do a search there are quite a few treads detailing the making of a dust hopper to fit under the saw mine is connected to a 2" hose with a smaller hose to the guard and they are both connected together to a 4" hose to my dust extractor. Works really well.

Mick


----------



## MickCheese (27 Sep 2010)

Here is one to start you off.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/my-t ... kity%20419

Mick


----------



## knappers (29 Oct 2010)

I have been plotting some mods to my Kity...

I am presently building an extension table for it, which will also incorporate a router table. I have made up some side rails that I have mounted using stainless cap head bolts into tapped holes in the table edge. Into these rails will be placed an extension table made from 2 x 25mm MDF sheets. I have already added an Axminster fence, and I also plan to incorporate my freebie Incra jig into the table for use either with the saw or the router.
Also, I am thinking about using an old linear rail I have lying around for making a sliding table for it...

All of this will be sat upon a new wheeled cabinet incorporating a dust chute under the saw (ala other Kity modders on the forum).

Pics of work done so far...

Side rails :










Axminster fence :






Dust chute :










Linear rail :






Si.


----------



## Alex (29 Oct 2010)

You suck! :mrgreen: 
Oh ah nice bit of sheet metal work. 
Keep up the pics, you're doing a cracking job.


----------



## Mcluma (29 Oct 2010)

looks good


----------



## knappers (29 Oct 2010)

Alex":1dx516p7 said:


> You suck!



Thanks for the vote of confidence... :roll: 

Si.


----------



## knappers (19 Nov 2010)

I have over the last few days been putting my new domino to good use making a stand / trolley for the kity.






There's also a large drawer to go into the left hand side.

I have also been giving the saw a bit of a strip down and service as well as doing some modding to try to improve the DE.

Having read some of the other modding threads, i thought I would do something different to the blade guard. Leave the sides intact, but cut holes in the bottom to allow the sawdust to drop through.






Unfortunately, performance was even worse than standard, as there is no suck on the back, and the dust can't fall through the holes as it is being thrown backwards. Shame, as it looks good and allows retention of the sprung plate. So, I ended up doing the same as others and cut the guard back to just the back plate. This allows most of the dust to fall through into the hopper. I have also put some Perspex over the big hole in the back, and some pipe lagging into the gaps where the table meets the frame. I now need to refit the table extension, mount the router plate, and then think about integrating the incra jig... One day I might actually ge around to making something with all of this.

Si


----------



## woodbloke (19 Nov 2010)

You need to strip away all the internal gubbins that surrounds the blade...you'll then find that the extraction is much better - Rob


----------



## motownmartin (19 Nov 2010)

I have an Incra jig, it's absolutely fantastic used with the router table, it makes woodwork much more fun and all of my projects involve the jig.

If you need any help give us a shout, you know where I am.


----------



## knappers (20 Nov 2010)

Rob, I have cut the guard tinwork so that the back plate is just a sheet covering the belt. No sides to it at all.

Martin, thanks. I have just ordered the template guides and book as an Xmas prezzy. I also intend to mount it so that it can be switched around and used from either end of the table and therefore be used both with the router and saw.

Si.


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Nov 2010)

I love the stand trolley I was going to make one for my E B TS250 with a router ttable extension another job Ive not got around to :roll:


----------



## tisdai (20 Nov 2010)

Done a great job so far Si, and that Dust chute very nice clean cut pieces of metal, do you have a sheet bender or did you sandwhich it between 2 pieces of wood.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knappers (20 Nov 2010)

All bent in a metalworkers vice.

Si


----------



## knappers (21 Nov 2010)

Here's the trolley with the extension table fitted.






Managed to get the saw / table top 1mm higher than my workbench too, so can use the bench as a side table for cutting sheets.
Si


----------



## wizer (21 Nov 2010)

Proper job there Knapper. Looks great. Hopefully when I move I'll get to do something similar. How are you finding the fence?


----------



## knappers (21 Nov 2010)

It's alright actually. Can't really compare it to the original, as the saw was bought with the short side rails, but without even using it, I could tell the standard fence was pants. I would like the support rail on the new fence to be longer, and even enquired about getting a second rail to extend it with (too expensive). Fortunately, the brackets are stepped, meaning you can move the rail along the table without losing parallelism of the fence - it just means you have to measure to the blade instead of relying on scales on the rail. For smaller pieces, I plan on being able to use the incra as the fence, anyway, and that will be more than accurate enough.
I also plan on building a Steve M style short fence sleeve.

Si.


----------



## wizer (21 Nov 2010)

Yeh I came to the same conclusion. I thought about milling up longer rails from wood. But it's on the endless todo list


----------



## knappers (30 Nov 2010)

Okay, just a few short days after setting the above extension table into my Kity, I picked up one of these Incra table tops with Magnaloc insert plate from Corset.






I have ripped it down in width and attached side supports / lippings with 8mm dominos.






It now sits nicely in my TS table. (I still have to cut a small slot in the side rails at either end of the mitre slot).






Proper job.

Si.


----------



## knappers (12 Apr 2011)

I have just made a rear extension table for my Kity - it slots on using dominos mounted in brackets fastened the the back rail, and uses an old adjustable mop handle as a support leg. I just need to machine some mitre slots in it.







Si.


----------



## knappers (12 Apr 2011)

Okay, following on from the fence rail posts above, I have now extended the support rail for the fence using half of a second fence and rail I bought. As can be seen below, it now stretches across the full width of the table - a great improvement. It's just internally sleeved and glued and fastened with a third bracket.






I know some others of you have also used the Axy fence upgrade on your Kity / Axy 200. I still have the other half-rail and bracket left over that I would consider selling if anybody is interested.

Si.


----------

